# Metallic squeak in transmission while in gear



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm going to try to explain this noise and see if anyone has suggestions. I've been hearing this noise for several weeks, but have not noticed it getting worse or better. Here goes:
When I shift in any gear (the noise is more pronounced at lower gears) I hear a metallic squeak after I put it in gear and begin to lift the clutch pedal. The squeak just lasts for a second and it similar to a squeaky hinge or suspension noise. If I leave the car in gear while driving and do not touch the clutch but I tap the accelerator at low speeds and jerk the car (like when you are first learning to drive a manual tranny) I can hear the squeak in the transmission. Nothing seems to be slipping and everything else acts normal, but I want to make sure I'm not hurting anything. Low tranny fluid? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

that was kinda happening to my car....annnnnnnnd, my throwout bearing just went out...i think, so yeah. i mean that may not be it and i hope it isnt, but yeah...heads up


----------



## skimask (Jan 1, 2004)

netsatwork said:


> I'm going to try to explain this noise and see if anyone has suggestions. I've been hearing this noise for several weeks, but have not noticed it getting worse or better. Here goes:
> When I shift in any gear (the noise is more pronounced at lower gears) I hear a metallic squeak after I put it in gear and begin to lift the clutch pedal. The squeak just lasts for a second and it similar to a squeaky hinge or suspension noise. If I leave the car in gear while driving and do not touch the clutch but I tap the accelerator at low speeds and jerk the car (like when you are first learning to drive a manual tranny) I can hear the squeak in the transmission. Nothing seems to be slipping and everything else acts normal, but I want to make sure I'm not hurting anything. Low tranny fluid? Any suggestions? Thanks.



How about a rotten engine mount? Like maybe some broken rubber around the shock absorber thingy-doo-dad? Put the car in neutral, pop the hood, grab the intake and take you and a friend and try like hell to push the engine backwards, then pull like hell forwards. Sounds like it to me, had the same thing happen in my Sprint, same type of noise, it was an engine mount. Also you gotta figure, that's the time the engine is going to get rocked AND heard the most. As you get going faster, you might not be able to hear it as well.
JDG


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions...good thoughts. I just assumed it was the transmission since it seems to be coming from in front of the driver's side, but I'll check the mounts too.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I have tried to listen for the exact time when the noise occurs and it does seem to be unrelated to the transmission being in gear. If I leave it in neutral and keep my foot on or off the clutch, I can stil hear the noise when I go over large bumps. That leads me to believe the motor mount idea would be best to investigate. Thanks again, any other new suggestions are welcome.


----------



## grlica (May 29, 2004)

netsatwork said:


> I have tried to listen for the exact time when the noise occurs and it does seem to be unrelated to the transmission being in gear. If I leave it in neutral and keep my foot on or off the clutch, I can stil hear the noise when I go over large bumps. That leads me to believe the motor mount idea would be best to investigate. Thanks again, any other new suggestions are welcome.


Ever figure this one out? My car is making the sound you originally described, only I think it is related to the transmission like you originally assumed. Im concerned its my throwout bearing like someone suggested to you. If it was the trans any info on how you fixed it would be great.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry I can't be of more help, but my particular noise was unrelated to the transmission. It actually was caused by the master cylinder and brake booster not being completely tightened down. It was an odd problem and I doubt yours is the same, but you can search some of my other posts to get more information.


----------



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

If it is the trans you would know. I lost mine 8 months ago. Sounded like a f'ing freight train in third and a wine in all other gears. Sheared the third mesh gear and the pieces jetted the main shaft.


----------



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

BTW i agree that it sounds like the throw out bearing. Might as well by a aftermarket clutch and do it up right. Recomend ACT.


----------

